# Weeping tile along fence line



## Huck2013 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello All, 

First of all, I'm new to this forum and am happy to find like minded people. 

I live in southern Ontario in a new subdivision. 

My neighbours backyard behind me is about 4' higher than mine. Currently there is a drainage ditch running down the property line in order to weep water from the backyards to the front. Currently the ditch works good and I'm having no water issue. 

My neighbors have started building fences (6x6 posts) on the property lines, therefore interupting the flow of the water in the ditch. As a precaution I'm considering running weeping tile on my side of the fence in order to ensure the water can drain properly. 

Has anyone ever done this? If so, any pics to help me along? I don't want to have loose gravel along my fence lines; I'd prefer it to stay grass. Is it possible to run a weeper with gravel under the grass?

Any thoughts/comments are appreciated.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Unless the fence is acting like a dam, the water should still flow in the same fashion---have you experienced problems yet?


----------



## Huck2013 (Apr 23, 2013)

oh'mike said:


> Unless the fence is acting like a dam, the water should still flow in the same fashion---have you experienced problems yet?


I havent' experienced it yet on my side; but I can tell my neighbour has already 'damed' his side up. 

I'm thinking more proactively. The drain ditch is only about 5" deep and maybe 8" wide. The fence posts are 6x6 so I'm sure it's going to dam up. 

I'd rather put in the weeper now when everything is dug up than retrofit it later after the fence is put in. 

But I see your point, dont' fix it unless it's broken. I guess it's 6 in one and half-dozen in the other.


----------

